

Project Wide Conversion to Ruby 1.9.x Style Hashes - DanielRibeiro
http://isotope11.com/blog/project-wide-conversion-to-ruby-1-dot-9-x-style-hashes

======
jcoder
Don't forget that this is a legal (albeit questionable) syntax that will be
broken by your script:

    
    
        {:foo => 'bar', 2 => 'two'}

